# Mp2801 On A Mesh..



## salmonia (Apr 25, 2006)

Found an old mesh at a watchstore....

Put it on my O&W MP2801-mod....

think it looks pretty cool...


















Cheers

Salmonia


----------



## in_denial (Aug 3, 2005)

Looks good; I have a similar mesh on my OW7733 - only Â£11 from


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Here's my O&W on mesh as well


















Griff will love this thread


----------

